# Staubfilter oder nicht?



## huntertech (31. März 2010)

Bei einem Gehäuse (Beispiel: Cooler Master HAF 922), in dem man ausreichend Platz für den Luftstrom hat und sowohl vorne als auch in der Seite Luft reingeblasen wird und hinten wieder rausgezogen wird, sind da Staubfilter sinnvoll? Verkleinern die nicht die Luftmenge, die die Lüfter ansaugen können und desto stärker sie beschmutzt sind, desto stärker wird auch der Effekt? Ist da nicht 4 mal im Jahr per Kompressor den PC auspusten besser?

Falls dem nicht so ist, wie oft und vorallem WIE macht man die sauber?

Danke schon mal für eure Hilfe!


----------



## EinarN (31. März 2010)

Egal welches Gehäuse, Ob normal, HTPC oder Selbst Gemacht, ein Staubfilter ist ein Muss.
Wen dir die Staubfiltern aus den Handel zu Teuer sind, es gibt im Textilhandel, Poliester Gewebe - Meterwahre, das ist genau so wie das was bei den Case'n mit Filtern unter den Netzteil oder in der front auf so ein plastik gitter Verklebt sind, Mitgeliefrt.
Ein stück von 1,5 Meter Breite u. 1 Meter Länge kostet etwa 3 Euro und das Reicht dir für die Nächsten 10 Jahre Mindestens.

Siehe Bild

Ich hab das gleiche in mein PC eingesezt und der ist Sauber wie am Ersten tag nach Montage.

Bei mir sind die Filtern aus der Meerwahre vor den Lüftern mit SUPERGLUE Eingeklebt.
1 x in der Woche Gehe ich mit den Staubsauger drann von Aussen 8ohne den PC zu Öffenen) an den Filtern und sauge auf so die Ablagerungen (was auch von aosen drann haften (logisch). Mehr mache ich nicht.

In meine Signatur kannste das Innenleben von mein PC Sehen.


----------



## huntertech (31. März 2010)

Achso, danke für den Tipp mit dem Polyester!

Und wie soll mans an das Gehäuse bekommen? Und wie lange hast du deine Filter schon (wenn sie ja doch noch ganz sauber sind )?

Und wie siehts in deinem Gehäuse aus? Komplett sauber?


----------



## EinarN (31. März 2010)

Die Filtern hab ich schon Gut 4 Monate Drann. Beim Hecklüfter was bei mir luft Herein Saugt, ist der Filter von Sraussen mit Superglue Drangeklebt auf Ewig.

Wie Gesagt, Saubermachen VON DRAUSSEN den Abgesezten Staub WOCHENTLICH Absaugen.

Wen du dir die Bilder von mein PC Ansiehst, UNTEN hat er noch Zusäzlich ein MESCH der ist da weil ich im Boden die Spagettilöcher (diese 5 mm löcher) Herausgeschnitten habe und dient nur zum Schutz.

In Meine SIGNATUR Steht der link:* Midgard for work* Das ist er und da ist nicht nu ein filter sondern 6 filtern an quasi alle öffnungen wo luft angesaugt wird


----------



## huntertech (31. März 2010)

Achso, danke 

Wie gesagt, bei mir kommt die Luft ja von vorne und von der Seite, das Netzteil saugt auch von draußen. Da ich im Deckel keine Lüfter brauche, muss ich da auch dicht machen. Da ich aber schlecht von außen den Staub absaugen kann, wenn die Filter im Gehäuse sind, stellt das wieder ein Problem dar. Was hälst du denn von diesen Magnet-Haltemachanismen? Die kann man ja abmachen, die Filter säubern und wieder reinmachen.


----------



## EinarN (31. März 2010)

Filtern kommen Drann auch dort wo keine lüftern sind. Hab ich auch sogar auf der Rechten seite des Gehäuses höhe HDD u. Höhe CPU weil die Luftströmung saugt den staub herein.

LESE NOCH MAL WAS ICH GESCHRIEBEN HABE 

Das filtergewege ist an den Deckeln vom INEREN DRAN GEKLEBT. Die kann man nicht Abnehmen.
Ein mal in der Woche Halte ich VON DRAUSEN AN DEN RECHNER über den Öfnungen den STAUBSAUGER und ist gut.

Von Diese Magnethaftfiltern Halte ich nichts. Sind zu TEUER und das Filtergewege ist zu dicht. Da kommt kaum luft durch und die Lüftern Ersticken Regelrecht. Bloß Finger weg.


----------



## huntertech (31. März 2010)

Na denn

Muss ich beim Gewebekauf irgendwas beachten? Also besonders dicht, besonders durchlässig, dick, dünn, welche Faseranordnung, ...

Glaub nicht, dass das mit allen Geweben geht, so einfach den Staub von außen absaugen, manche haften bestimmt am Schmutz bzw. umgekehrt


----------



## EinarN (31. März 2010)

Der Staub Haftet von AUSSEN Am Filter und nicht von Innen.
Du Saugst ihn auch von AUSSEN in Umgekehrte Richtung so das kommt er ab.

Die Dikchte des Gewebes ist standard. es gibt keine andere oder Unterschide. Die Einzigen unterschide sind die Farben. Ich habe Dunkelgrau Gekauft. Komplett Schwarz war nicht Vorhanden.


----------



## huntertech (31. März 2010)

Da ich Kaltlichtkathoden von Revoltec (Twin-Set, 10cm) verbauen möchte, welche Staubfilter wären da besonders geeignet wegen der Farbe, möchte ein möglichst kräftiges aber nicht zu helles (also wenig Pink) rot.


----------



## EinarN (1. April 2010)

Die filtern bringste an nur über den Löchern. 

Mit Beleuchtung und so..... Keine Ahnung. Ich modde auf dieser art nicht und halte auch nichts von solche Leuchtelemente Verbaut in ein Rechner.


----------



## huntertech (1. April 2010)

Hab mich mal ein bisschen umgeschaut und hier in der Nähe haben wir weit und breit keinen Textilladen. Ich bin mir aber immernoch unsicher, wie ich das Zeug, was du vorgeschlagen hast (außer Polyester) noch nennen soll. 

Könntest du vllt. einen Link zu einem Online-Angebot von diesem Stoff geben?

Und in einem Coolermaster Gehäuse habe ich so ein Schaumstoffzeug als Staubfilter gefunden, geht das auch?


----------



## EinarN (1. April 2010)

Ich habs nicht in Online Modus gekauft sondern aus ein Laden hier in Duisburg. Ob diese eine Internet Seite haben, Keine ahnung

Hemkon Stoff GmbH

Friedrich-Wilhelm-Straße 11, 
47051 Duisburg
Tel: 0203 2983067‎


----------



## huntertech (1. April 2010)

Ach wie geil, ist nur 10 min. von mir weg 


Also nur um nochmal sicherzugehen, das Zeug heißt Polyester und von der Dicke/Dichte her gibts nur eine Sorte?


----------



## Mastersound200 (2. April 2010)

Auch wenn sich das anscheinend schon geregelt hat geb ich trotzdem noch meinen Senf dazu 

Ich hab mir ne Damenfeinstrumpfhose gekauft und die an die Löcher geklebt  Taugt auch super


----------



## huntertech (2. April 2010)

Ich glaube, da hatte EinarN irgendwo mal was zu geschrieben 

Ich glaube, es war, dass die wohl nicht so gut sein sollen, weil da schon mal ne Masche kaputt gehen kann und die dann durchlässig sind.


----------



## watercooled (4. April 2010)

Also es bringt auf jeden fall was, besinders wenn man große und starke lüfter drinnen hat!


----------



## huntertech (4. April 2010)

Also wenn ich mal die Lüfter in dem PC zusammenzähle:

Vorne: 200mm (intake)
Seite: 200mm (intake)
Hinten: 120mm (exhaust)
CPU: 120mm
GraKa: 2x 92mm

Durch den Druck würde dann schon was reinkommen 

Aber ich seh' erstmal zu, dass ich das komische Zeug von EinarN bekomme.


----------

